#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Έναρξη εργασιών με μπλοκάκι

## arkat

Καλησπέρα σας κύριε Κολυδά,
Είμαι μισθωτός πολιτικός μηχανικός και ο εργοδότης μου θέλει να κάνω έναρξη εργασιών ως μπλοκάκιας και να απασχολούμαι πάλι σ αυτόν. Έτσι λέει οι εισφορές που θα πληρώνει για μένα θα είναι λιγότερες. Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο. Πάλι αυτός δεν θα με ασφαλίζει με ΑΠΔ; Εγώ κατά την έναρξη εργασιών στην εφορία θα πρέπει να προσέξω κάτι ιδιαίτερο; ή γίνεται όπως όλων των άλλων ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών;
Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων!

----------

